# Draw bridge



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I would like to run my trains into my garage for storage but there is two problems with my plan. The first is that the track would need to pass over my walk way one foot above the walk way which would prevent anything heavy being moved to the back yard. The 2nd challenge is that the track would also block the garage side door.

The only solution is to make a draw bridge or section of track that can swing up when not in use so people and objects can pass. Can some one point me to directions on how build something like this or someone who sells something I can use. I needs to go into and out of position with little effort.

Thanks


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hillman makes a hinge just for what you want to do 
http://www.hillmanrailclamps.com/BRG-01-Lift-Bridge-Hinge-Assembly-1-EA_p_84.html


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

try Eaglewings, look thru all of his site.i saw 2. eaglewings iron craft


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

to make a draw bridge or section of track that can swing up 
There are two problems to solve - electrical and mechanical. If you need track power, you'll have to run jumpers around the gap once you have a drawbridge, and also run wires to the track on the 'bridge'. 

Mechanically, the Eaglewings bridges are very sturdy, but you still have to hinge them. Another option is a lift-out section of track. Hillman make some clamps to align the track at a lift-out bridge (or you can make something similar yourself.) Just make sure the bridge is strong and resting on some solid supports that keep it aligned.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete 
Eaglewings does make a lift bridge you do not have too hinge yourself I have one.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't run track power. All trains are battery powered.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 06 Feb 2012 05:35 PM 
Pete 
Eaglewings does make a lift bridge you do not have too hinge yourself I have one. 

Beautiful but overkill for my requirments.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 05 Feb 2012 05:07 PM 
Hillman makes a hinge just for what you want to do 
http://www.hillmanrailclamps.com/BRG-01-Lift-Bridge-Hinge-Assembly-1-EA_p_84.html 

Thanks. This may be exactly what I need. I'll give Hillman a call tomorrow and see if he can help me with what I need.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

You are welcome


----------

